# Tee's - which ones and what height?



## jcooper5083 (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi all,

Nearly time for santa to endulge us in golfing pressets and as I have spent over Â£2k on my wife this year I am treating myself to some tee's - lucky ah...

with this is mind what tee's do you use and how do you ensure you get your heights right each time or do you use the tee's with stoppers on so they go in the ground the same every time?

At the moment I use standard wooden tees and for the irons they go right in almost to the point of playing off the ground and the driver/woods I put them in till it looks right and then line it up with the centre of the club face before starting my pre-shot routine.

thanks for your advice...


----------



## brendy (Dec 13, 2012)

I just use the 83mm tees and adjust to whatever club I am using, simply find what works and try to remember it. irons will be quite low and I would use broken tees instead (less resistance than longer tees should you hit it a bit fat).

BTW any chance you can edit your signature, its huge, larger than your actual post!


----------



## One Planer (Dec 13, 2012)

Same as Brendy.

2.3/4" wood tee adjusted depending on club. I also use broken tees for irons and fairway woods.


----------



## jcooper5083 (Dec 13, 2012)

brendy said:



			I just use the 83mm tees and adjust to whatever club I am using, simply find what works and try to remember it. irons will be quite low and I would use broken tees instead (less resistance than longer tees should you hit it a bit fat).

BTW any chance you can edit your signature, its huge, larger than your actual post!
		
Click to expand...

LOL - I am on it.  My pro had me break the tees for some of my shots the other weekend so good shout on that one.


----------



## elliottlale (Dec 13, 2012)

Broken tees for iron/wedge tee shots. Short wooden ones for hybrid/3 wood and white (switching to pink) castle tees with driver


----------



## jcooper5083 (Dec 13, 2012)

Whats your thoughts on these 0 drag tees that are like 3 prongs on the top - worth it or gimick?


----------



## One Planer (Dec 13, 2012)

jcooper5083 said:



			Whats your thoughts on these 0 drag tees that are like 3 prongs on the top - worth it or gimick?
		
Click to expand...

If you have to ask, you probably alrady know :smirk:


----------



## bigslice (Dec 13, 2012)

white castles and when ever i want to express myself pink castles. these are the only consistant part of my game


----------



## Region3 (Dec 13, 2012)

jcooper5083 said:



			Whats your thoughts on these 0 drag tees that are like 3 prongs on the top - worth it or gimick?
		
Click to expand...

I use them, purely because I used to break 6-8 wooden ones per round, and I only break one of these every 2 or 3 rounds.

As for height, when I can deliver the driver within a couple of mm every time I'll worry about being exact with how far the ball is off the ground.


----------



## brendy (Dec 13, 2012)

Handy tip, use white (or other coloured tees) with your tee shots as they leave a tell tail mark on the club (can be wiped off) which can help diagnose poor shots, ie off the toe, high up the face etc.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Dec 13, 2012)

Standard wooden tees but coloured for me i dislike white ones. broken bits for irons hybrid fairway. 

Think you might be able to get a solid gold diamond encrusted all singing and dancing tee for 2K!


----------



## WideEyedFox (Dec 13, 2012)

You do realise you'll get a lorry load of tee's for Â£2k?

For me, 83mm tee's for just about everything, adjusting the height as needed.  I have some 53mm which I use for long irons and my hybrid, if not I use a broken 83mm, or even a broken one left on the tee area if its near by.


----------



## cookelad (Dec 13, 2012)

Those wooden tee's with the yellow paint band around them for the driver, anything broken for anything else unless I find 1 of those small wooden tees with the red paint band around!


----------



## sydney greenstreet (Dec 13, 2012)

I use a 3" stinger tee, Height varies from driver - iron.


----------



## palindromicbob (Dec 13, 2012)

Personally use beestees. Carry 69mm and 53 mm ones manly because I bought both lengths to try out. They have a numbered stripe system so a 3 on the 53mm is the same height as a 3 on the 83mm tee.  Like others it's the only consistent part of my game but more flexible than castles if you want to vary height for any reason.


----------



## Stuey01 (Dec 13, 2012)

I usually use white wooden tees, as I bought 1000 of them.  Broken bits found on the tee box for irons and FWs.
At the moment we have a number of winter tee mats I've bought some white castles for my driver, as I can't get the wooden tees in the mat far enough.  I quite like them. 
The pink ones are way too high for me.  I have some friends who use these.  The amount of sky'd drives and marks on the top of their drivers I've seen, i don't understand why they perservere with them.


----------



## Captain_Black (Dec 13, 2012)

Rubber cones in winter.

All other times I use the plastic colour coded castle tees.
Red = Irons & Hybrids
Blue = 3 & % Wood
Pink = Driver


----------



## Fish (Dec 13, 2012)

I use the GoKart Tee's Sally sent me with my trophy for my 3w drives, I push them down with ball in-hand until I feel the ground and ball compress against my index and middle finger 

Long par 3's I use a red castle off the mats, short par 3's straight off the mat but in normal conditions I don't use a tee on any par 3.


----------



## G1BB0 (Dec 13, 2012)

cookelad said:



			Those wooden tee's with the yellow paint band around them for the driver, anything broken for anything else unless I find 1 of those small wooden tees with the red paint band around!
		
Click to expand...

I use the same, yellow band driver, red for owt else & broken ones for par 3's


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 13, 2012)

Wooden long tees for driver and broken tees on the par 3's and short par 4's. Keep it simple


----------



## JustOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Orange castles, 50mm.


----------



## Robobum (Dec 13, 2012)

82.8mm ones for me.

Push them 12mm into the gound for the driver
50mm in for fairway woods
and 75mm for irons


----------

